# 4 cell 3 day transfer - what was your outcome.



## Beef4 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi ladies, just wondering if anybody has had any luck with a slow growing embryo, very disappointed today at transfer, was told only one 3 day embryo which is a 4 cell, it was a two cell on day two and 4 cell on day 3, today. The embryologist advised should be 6 to 8 cell. They said no fragmentation and it would have been considered a top grade embryo if today was day 2. They said still had a chance of it working but chances are reduced. Just wondering if anybody has been through similar and what was your outcome. Any advice much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Lonely heart (Jun 22, 2012)

Don't know the answer to that myself but just wanted to tell you that poor embryos sometimes make it to pregnancy and top grade embryos to bfn's. I asked my RE why that was and he said we still don't know, the best thing is to hope for the best and not stress! I know women who transferred day 3 4 cell embryos and got pregnant. The 2ww is hard as it is without the added worry of embryo grade and quality. Take it easy and good luck!!


----------



## Beef4 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks lonelyheart, for replying, hard to feel positive but will try, feeling fairly devastated at the moment, as this could be the end of the road for me. Best of luck with your otd, fingers crossed for you. Thanks again.


----------



## BellaBo (Aug 13, 2011)

I've seen success stories with 4-cell embies at day 3 on the net and fact there was no fragmentation, even better. Also, my clinic put day 3 4-cell embies through to blasocyst sometimes for those of us who produce less embies as some (especially non-fragmented ones) have a sudden spurt of growth and create amaze-balls blasocysts, even better if it's inside you. So just be positive, visualise your embie growing and growing and having a growth spurt now it's inside you and think happy thoughts.  Know this is easier said than done, but think of it this way: better to be positive than negative at this stage. And as i said before, people DO get preggo from 4 cells on day 3. Xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

beef - hang in there.

this week i just had e/c, i'm 2dp3dt, and we had 7 eggs, 6 embies, and of those one was a little 4 cell at transfer and one was a 2 cell. we were told we'd get back an 8 and a 10, and that the two 7's would be ok to freeze. (which was a miracle because last time we had only 4 poor quality embies, none freezable). 

but afterwards i lay down for half an hour while i had my progesterone pessary, and during that time the embryologist came in and told us that the little 4 cell one had caught up and would now be frozen. I just imagined it there in the dish going 'i'm coming, mummy' and rushing to catch up with the others so it would stay with us. it's bizarre, i wasn't emotional about the two sevens (just in shock) but that little 4 cell slow starter, well i am absolutely determined i'm going back for it no matter what happens. if it was determined enough to catch up i shall protect it to the end. dear little embie. anyway my point is, there was only a matter of about 20 minutes between it being too small and being ok to freeze.. your 4 cell could have been an 8 before you even left the building! sending it lots of love...


----------



## Beef4 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi ladies, thank you all so much for your lovely positive replies. It meant an awful lot to me, unfortunately it's a bfn for me, kind of suspected it would be. V disappointed, but ŵill try again as soon as I can. I wish you all the very very best in your cycles, and hopefully some nice bfps for everybody soon. Thanks again, I really appreciate it.  I think gold bunny you are te only one from this thread on 2 ww, hope you get a lovely bfp! Thanks girls


----------

